# Apache 2.0 Server



## appaloossa (13. Juni 2001)

Wie kriege ich den konfiguriert? Habe vorher 1.3 benutzt und will auf 2.0 umsteigen. 1.3 ist ja simpel, bei der "Anleitung" zu 2.0 verstehe ich kein Wort ;-(
thx im voraus
appaloossa


----------



## d0mest0s (13. Juni 2001)

Da es erst eine Beta Version von Apache 2 gibt, würde ich dir diese nicht empfehlen. Wenn doch musst du sie selbst compilen (erfordert C-Compiler - http://www.gnu.org).
MfG Andi


----------



## appaloossa (13. Juni 2001)

Danke für den Tipp. Wollte eigentlich die Beta trotzdem ausprobieren, belasse es aber bei der 1.3er da mein mageres Wissen dafür wohl nicht ausreicht. Mit Compilern kenne ich mich noch gar nicht aus.
cu, appaloossa


----------

